# Anyone every notice a vibration after they install the stove?



## Steph2078 (Nov 22, 2008)

I know very strange.... but there is a strange vibration noise and we have only noticed it since the stove has been in. It's hard to explain, you can't really feel the vibration, but more hear it. Well you feel it slightly, but not like the floor shakes or anything. I guess if I had gas in the house, I would think my house was about to blow. But there is no gas lines running to my house. So, didn't know if anyone else experienced this? Could be something totally different, but we can't figure it out. And we never heard it before the stove was running.


----------



## Shortstuff (Nov 22, 2008)

Does it only happen when the stove is running?  If I put my hand on my stove while it is running I can feel a vibration from the motor (I think it's from the combustion blower).

Steve


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 22, 2008)

Shortstuff said:
			
		

> Does it only happen when the stove is running?  If I put my hand on my stove while it is running I can feel a vibration from the motor (I think it's from the combustion blower).
> 
> Steve



If it happens with the stove off, Move out of California.

Eric


----------



## crausch (Nov 22, 2008)

I am not sure which stove you have, but on my Harman Advance I notice every once in awhile a deep vibration. Sometimes sounds like a big truck idling outside. It soon disappears though.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 22, 2008)

I got a massively deep vibration my first weekend.  It sounded like the jaws of Hell opening.  It was the ash pan drawer not being pushed tight.  Now she is quieter than a ceiling fan on max.


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 22, 2008)

codebum said:
			
		

> I am not sure which stove you have, but on my Harman Advance I notice every once in awhile a deep vibration. Sometimes sounds like a big truck idling outside. It soon disappears though.



Englander PDVC here, I get a low rumbling vibration from time to time when stove is on mid to high settings. Scared the crap out of me when I first got the stove 4 years ago.  Not sure what it is, learned to live with it, no problems.


----------



## Steph2078 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone... I am not sure what it is either. It's not constant... it does it every 3-5 minutes and last a few seconds. I have the englander 25-PDV...... 

and yeah... I'm in MA so nothing to do with the quakes in CA!


----------



## Matt715 (Nov 23, 2008)

I get the same thing with my harman. I think it has to do with hot and cold air clashing and or air moving. I can see a difference in the flame when it is rumbling- it gets shorter and hotter and more active. I had a tech come out and check it out and he said my stove was getting too much air so he covered up about 1/2 of the intake with heat tape and he said the flame looked better to him- it was larger and slower and didn't rumble. I opened the intake a bit more because I thought the flame was a little lazy and it rumbles every once in a while now but I think I'll get used to it.


----------



## imacman (Nov 23, 2008)

I've heard that once in a while too.  After reading that others have the same thing happening, I'm tending toward the harmonics of the two blower fans coming into "sync" sometimes, and causing the rumble. 

Then again, it could be that I'm just dreaming I'm in NY, and I'm really in California near San Andreas......


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 23, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> I've heard that once in a while too.  After reading that others have the same thing happening, I'm tending toward the harmonics of the two blower fans coming into "sync" sometimes, and causing the rumble.
> 
> Then again, it could be that I'm just dreaming I'm in NY, and I'm really in California near San Andreas......



Hmmm Like wow, Dude....I was thinking the same thing....  

Peace out

Eric


----------



## Nicholas440 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a new Quadra-Fire Castile insert,  its been going now for 2 months, and  I also had a strange vibration and noise but mine would  come and goe.  When it first  did it ,  it sounded like the insert was growling almost,  so I put my hand on top the lid and I felt a definate vibration, as if the motor was really out of balance.  This went on for the first month I had it on,  so I called my installer,  he said it could be one of the motors, and would stop out with a new blower assembly just in case.   Well, next day I cleaned the stove, and took all the interior plates out, and gave it a good cleaning.  I put the plates and baffle back in good and snug, and fired it up, and behold no noise, and no vibration.  I called the dealer back and told him I cleaned the insert and the noise went away, well,  that was good for a week or so then the noise came back but it only came on at certain intervals, nothing that I could pin point.  What I found out by accident was  I lowered the feed rate just  a little as my  flame on low setting was much higher than I thought it should be.  After I adjusted the feed rate and saw that the flame is a bit lower, and looks nice and clean,  the noise went away.   Its very possible that it could be the flame causing some turbulance which translates to a vibration like noise.   You could really feel mine when it was growling.   I still dont know if thats what caused  it on mine, but the unit has been very smooth, ever since, and the inside of the friebox is a very whitish gray color indicating no soot, and a very lean clean burning flame.



You could try adjusting the feed rate just to see if thats causing your noises. It worked on mine.


----------



## wilbilt (Nov 23, 2008)

My old Trail Blazer does that from time to time.

It seems to me to be related to the combustion. The feed rate is not very adjustable (it's basically low or high) and there is no air volume adjustment.

The combustion will sometimes reach a stage that appears to me to be over-firing, i.e., if I was preparing to forge some horseshoes, it's what I would be looking for. A nearly white flame.

When that happens, the stove will start vibrating and emits a low-pitched roaring noise. Sometimes the rear panel will vibrate quite loudly. It only does this for a few seconds until the flame stabilizes.

It is a pressurized firebox design, with a single fan. I think the fire may be trying to draw more air than the fan can deliver during these episodes and is causing cavitation around the fan blades.


----------

